# Living in Blouberg



## RSA_Newbie (Nov 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where a good source on line for apartment listings in Blouberg/Bloubergsands/Bloubergrant/West Beach and maybe Big Bay would be? I'm looking at Gumtree, Property24, Private Property.com, OLX, Tableview Rentals, Just Property, Just Lettings, etc. but there has to be other sources of apartment rentals for residing there not vacation rentals.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually as far as I know, the websites you list are almost the entire spectrum. Maybe by phoning estate agents that have a rentals division, you could find something that isn't listed there. But other than that, you've got it covered.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I've rented from Remax before try them. Also try Rawson.


----------



## markcrisp (Apr 13, 2013)

i lived in Blouberg from 1997 to 2003. it changed a lot in that time. But it was a fantastic place to live

walks on that long beach every day....fantasic bars/restaurants. it vent much more commercial from 2003 though. I guess it's a lot busier then whenI left.


----------

